# Buying individual carving tools



## unisaw (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a set that I got from Woodcraft but would like other sizes. I can only find package deals and I want to find a source for individual sizes and styles. Anyone care to offer sources? I asked Mary May but she doesn't answer emails apparently.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

Trying to find decent carving tools has been a long search for me. I had some old British ones that were great but new ones aren't properly shaped and tend to be poorly balanced. I've gotten those I need from Willock Woodcarving. They're made by Stubai and are the closest to the good old gouges on the market unless Auriou gets a full line in production. Willock's web site is:

http://www.stubaidirect.com/pdf/whatsnew.pdf


----------



## MyWayChipCarving (Apr 5, 2013)

I suggest looking at carving shows. A decent carving show will have dealers with a wide range of tools.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

Woodcraft is the distributor for Pfeil Swiss tools and they sell both sets and individual tools. You can also buy Henry Taylor and Ashley Iles tools here . Personally, I prefer the Pfeils for full size tools.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I am not an expert on carving by any stretch, but I have browsed through the catalog of Traditional Woodwork and was impressed by the number of individual carving knives and chisels that they sold. Here's a link to their carving tools section on their website:

http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/Wood-Carving-Tools/departments/1/


----------

